# Das neue Mojo HDR



## Stefan H (18. Juni 2013)

Der grundsätzliche Tenor auf die Ankündigung des neuen HDR's war, 
`HD-'R'?..was soll das jetzt?`
Nun, Ich vergleiche es gerne mit der Autoindustrie, dort gibt es auch das sogenannte ' Facelifting' . Ähnlich verhält es sich zwischen dem HD und dem
neuen HDR.
Das HDR ist die Weiterentwicklung mit angepassten technischen Standarts.
Zb. ist es u.a. nun möglich eine ISCG Aufnahme zu montieren.
Wir finden auch die Upgradevarianten auf CCDB Air Dämpfer sehr interessant.

Alle weiteren News und Infos, aktuell auf folgenden Links..

Ibis Website:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/mojo_hdr/#details

Brian Lopes stellt seine 650b Variante vor:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like


----------



## Stefan H (18. Juni 2013)

..übrigens Shelby Blue is ja mein Favorit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (18. Juni 2013)

ich würds mir ja gerne mal in WI angucken, aber dann mach ich nachher wieder blödsinn  das geht nicht gut... :heulen:

das Blau finde ich auch toll


----------



## Mojomaen (25. Juni 2013)

Gibts da nicht ein "schicke uns deinen HD Rahmen und du bekommst für den Aufpreis von einem Sixer Heineken einen HDR Rahmen deiner Wahl zugeschickt" Aktionspack für Ibis Fahrer D


----------



## Bubba. (25. Juni 2013)

hab aber ein SL ;-) aber das passt auch besser zu meinem Einsatzgebiet, das hat mehr als ausreichend Reserven für mich. Bevor da nichts mehr geht, guckt bei mir schon der Bolzen raus  

Das HD-R ist aber trotzdem  Wenn ich den Jackpot knacke, dann...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. August 2013)

Wo sind denn die schönen Farben hin?? Dunkelblau oder schwarz finde ich doof! Da darf gerne was knalliges bei sein. Mein Mojo kommt langsam in das Alter, wo es ersetzt werden könnte, aber da muss es noch ein bisschen halten, bis wieder so was nettes wie Vitamin P o.ä. kommt. Könnte man sich den HDR Rahmen auch von Ibis in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen?

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## diggi* (5. August 2013)

Die Farben wären jetzt auch nicht meins.

Eine zusätzliche Option mit einer helleren Farbe wäre schön gewesen , da kommt der Rahmen besser rüber finde ich. 

Aber mein HD ist ja noch frisch und macht mich immer wieder happy


----------



## Erroll (17. August 2013)

.


----------



## Nasum (19. August 2013)

Ach man, die IBIS Bikes sind echt eine Wucht...sobald das Geld zusammen ist dann wird es gekauft.


----------



## _Hagen_ (19. August 2013)

... das kl. Facelift hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen 

Daher wurde aus VitaminP nun Cobra-Blau und der HD Rahmen wird verkauft.
Eigentlich wahnsinnig unvernüftig - aber was soll man machen 

Mit Blau fällt man am Berg auch nicht so auf, wenn man da "runter eumelt"...

Ciao


----------



## Nasum (19. August 2013)

@_Hagen_

Welche Größe fährst du und hast du den Rahmen schon verkauft? Mich würde interessieren was du haben möchtest(gerne auch per PN).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2013)

Ich glaub, ich kauf so langsam die Komponenten für ein neues Bike zusammen. Da fällt dann nächstes Jahr die Argumentation leichter: "Du Mausi, schau mal. Jetzt hab ich schon die ganzen neuen Teile. Das wäre doch totaler Mist, wenn die hier nur rumliegen. Komm' ich hol mir gleich 'nen Rahmen dazu, wo ich die alle dran bauen kann."


----------



## Stefan H (22. August 2013)




----------



## Bubba. (22. August 2013)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> ...und der HD Rahmen wird verkauft.



Oh Herr, warum führst Du mich ständig und unablässig in Versuchung 

  Das Blau ist schon sehr sexy


----------



## napo (23. August 2013)

Mir jucken auch die Finger... Momentan kann ich mich noch zurück halten aber wenn die Teile Liste fertig ist wird bestellt B-) 

Eine Frage hab ich, der Cane Creek DBAir Dämpfer, passt der in einem M Rahmen rein? 

Lg stefan 

Tapatalk  @GaLaXyNote


----------



## _Hagen_ (23. August 2013)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Oh Herr, warum führst Du mich ständig und unablässig in Versuchung



....wem sagst du das, wem sagst du das....


----------



## cycophilipp (25. August 2013)

ich find das blau mitunter das schlechteste blau, dass man aussuchen konnte. Aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (25. August 2013)

Würde mir  sowas wie Vitamin P wünschen, sonst wird es wohl eher das schwarz werden als - HDR

Tapatalk  @GaLaXyNote


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. August 2013)

Ich bin enorm am Mojo interessiert (Winterbeschäftigung), jedoch "quält" mich eine Ansammlung von Fragen:
1. Anfangs hieß es, man kann das Bike auch als 130mm Trailbike aufbauen mit 26 Zoll LRS. Ist das noch so? Würde nämlich gerne für den Anfang meine Fox Talas RLC von 2007 mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft und ca. 130mm FW umbauen. Gibt es dafür auch Steuersätze, die mir den unteren Steuersatzumfang reduzieren?
2. Ist das Bike geeignet für 3x9fach Schaltungen? Gerade zum Jahreswechsel hab' ich mir mit einer X.0 redwin meine Traumschaltung gegönnt und möchte dabei erstmal bleiben.
3. Was kann man grundsätzlich zur Haltbarkeit des Rahmens sagen - in Bezug auch auf Alterung des Materials? Ich kaufe eher selten ein Bike, dafür lieber richtig. Heißt: Ich möchte mit meinem Bike über Jahre glücklich sein - Minimum 8 Jahre am Stück möchte ich es fahren. Gibt es dort Bedenken bei der Haltbarkeit der Carbonrahmen? Bisher hab' ich davon nix gehört.
4. Vielleicht bissl doofe Frage aber: Meinen Syntace Superforce für 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr möchte ich auch wiederverwenden. Gibt es da Bedenken, wenn ich den auf einen tapered Schaft drauf flansche?

Viele Fragen, die mir auf der Seele brennen. Ich würde gerne umrüsten und dann Stück für Stück auf aktuell Hardware umstellen. Also neue Pike drauf, Federweg nachträglich aufgebohrt. Oder vielleicht travel ich mir die auch und bleib bei 130mm ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## ewoq (28. August 2013)

falls jemand ein blaues 650b hd-r sucht bitte melden


----------



## fuzzball (4. September 2013)

hi,

mal eine Frage, gibt es das HDR in mattschwarz auch mit weißen Decals? schwarz/gelb kann ich guten Gewissens nicht kaufen.

BG


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2013)

nein.


----------



## napo (4. September 2013)

Den vieleicht auf das 2015 Modell warten... 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## fuzzball (5. September 2013)

schade dann nicht...


----------



## Stefan H (5. September 2013)

@Phil-Joe

zu 1.
Ja das geht und es gibt auch von diversen Steuersatzherstellern Reduzierkronen von 1.5 tapered auf 1 1/8". 
Es kann halt sein das der Lenkkopfwinkel relativ steil ausfällt mit Deiner Gabel. Sollte aber als Übergang funktionieren.
zu 2.
Kein Problem..Es war eher umgekehrt das Problem, das man die neuen Sram Einfachvarianten wie XX1 oder XO1 beim Vorgänger dem HD nicht
ordentlich einstellen konnte.Hier musste man den Hinterbau nachträglich bearbeiten.
zu 3.
Naja..solche Fragen können in solch Foren immer wieder schnell zu Grundsatzdiskussionen führen. Carbon Ja / Nein..was passiert wenn mir das Rad auf einen Stein fällt usw.. Es kommt immer drauf an wie Du Dein Rad nutzt pflegst und fährst.
Ich denke nicht das Dir ein Hersteller ernsthaft eine 100% Garantie geben kann das ein Rad 8 Jahre hält. Die Belastung und das Einsatzgebiet verschiebt sich von Jahr zu Jahr. 
Mein altes Stahlrahmen Mtb steht heute noch nach 15 Jahren da wie ne 'eins'.Klar ein bisschen weich getreten. Mit dem baller ich aber auch nicht die Trails runter wie mit meinem Mojo. 
zu 4.
Sorry..verstehe die Frage nicht..


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. September 2013)

Ja, die 4. Frage war bissl doof. Hab ich selber gemerkt.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich die alten Komponenten auch verwenden kann.

Wegen der Haltbarkeit: Mir geht es nur darum, ob Carbon einer gewissen Alterung unterliegt? Auf der anderen Seite fahren Leute auch noch ohne Probleme mit ihrem Cannondale V-Raven Carbon oder Storck Organic Carbon Rahmen ohne Probleme heute noch.

Welche Federwegsoptionen bietet das Mojo eigentlich insgesamt für 26 Zoll an? Anfänglich wurde ja berichtet, dass es sowohl die "Trailbike"-Variante mit 130 mm als auch die "Enduro"-Variante gibt mit 160mm. Inzwischen lese ich davon aber nichts mehr und finde nur noch die Option mit 160mm. Leider.


----------



## napo (8. September 2013)

Bin grad in Vorbereitung und Erstellung der Teileliste für den Aufbau eines HDR... Was ist denn im Lieferumfang bei dem Hdr dabei, Denke dabei an die Steckachse hinten und diesen Schutz am Unterrohr . Diese ISCG 05 Aufnahme ist dabei und kann wenn sie benötigt wird montiert werden? 


Lg 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (9. September 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Wegen der Haltbarkeit: Mir geht es nur darum, ob Carbon einer gewissen Alterung unterliegt? Auf der anderen Seite fahren Leute auch noch ohne Probleme mit ihrem Cannondale V-Raven Carbon oder Storck Organic Carbon Rahmen ohne Probleme heute noch.


 
Schau Dir mal diesen Artikel von Scott Nicol zum Thema Carbon an, da steht eigentlich alles drin, was man so wissen muss:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/support/technical_articles/all_about_carbon/


----------



## Stefan H (10. September 2013)

@Muffley


----------



## ma.schino (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Hab mal eine Frage bzgl Lagerbreite und der iscg Aufnahme.

-Falls ich keine Kettenführung fahre, kann ich die iscg platte dann einfach weglassen?

-als Lagerbreite ist auf der website 68mm angegeben - stimmt das auch beim HDR?
Wenn ich da nachmesse bin ich mit der iscg aufnahme eher an 72mm dran...

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand rat!?


----------



## Stefan H (1. November 2013)

Falls Du keine Kettenführung fahren möchtest kannst Du diese einfach weglassen.
Diese wird in den Rahmen verschraubt. Sprich mit Kettenführung ist die Breite trotzdem 68mm.


----------



## napo (22. Januar 2014)

ahoi 

gibt es hierzu erfahrungen ... kann mir vorstellen das solch eine art von Kefü probleme mach bei kleineren 1fach Zahnkränzen ... wenn untere Rolle und führung oben noch enger zusammenrutscht bleibt nicht mehr viel platz für bewegung der schwinge ... ein 30er zahnkranz ist geplant.


lg


----------



## ma.schino (23. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mir so ein Geraffel nicht dran schrauben!
Schon die Montage/Justierung ist ein Krampf, Wartung bzw putzen etc wird auch nicht einfacher.
Bei Steinkontakt verbiegt man sich solche Führungen auch leicht mal bzw lässt den unteren Teil am Stein hängen.
Das untere Zahnrad macht irgendwann oft Geräusche/verschleisst.

Wenn es unbedingt eine Kettenführung sein soll dann würd ich eher sowas vorschlagen:

http://www.wigglesport.de/ethirteen-xcx-st-direct-mount-kettenfuhrung-top-guide/

Ansonsten - wenn Du ein narrow wide kettenblatt fährst zusammen mit xx1 oder ähnlichen Schaltwerken erübrigt sich eine Kettenführung.

Die Führung auf dem Bild ist eigentlich sowieso nur für mindestens 34 Zähne konzipiert.

Spar Dir den Aufwand, das Geld und das Gewicht - funktioniert auch so!  ;-)


----------



## napo (23. Januar 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Ich würde mir so ein Geraffel nicht dran schrauben!


ahoi Martin schön dich zu hören  

 ja irgendwie weiß ich einerseits das Du recht hast, anderseits jugt es mir in die finger mir doch sowas in der art ran zu bauen, hab öffters in den Wäldern mit quer über die fahrbahn liegenden Bäumen zu tun die ich den auch fahrend ( Schritt Tempo) überwinden möchte. Stelle mir da so ein sanftes rüber gleiten vor ...


----------



## ma.schino (24. Januar 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Stelle mir da so ein sanftes rüber gleiten vor ...



Ein ahoi zurück 

Drübergleiten????

Dafür sind kettenführungen eigentlich nicht gedacht... Die auf dem Bild hat nicht einmal einen integrierten bashguard da verbiegst du dir im schlimmsten fall alles oder reisst dir was ab.

Ich kann nur davon abraten!


----------



## napo (24. Januar 2014)

na die oben abgebildete ist nur dafür um mein befürchtetes problem zu verdeutlichen ... wenn den kommt nur die LG1r mit bashguard oder XCX+ ohne in frage, beide sind für 28z - 38z .
der preis der LG1r ist allerdings völlig unterirdisch 

http://evkatalog.cosmicsports.de/#/196


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (24. Januar 2014)

Ich bleib dabei: So ein ding ist für´s mojo im allgemeinen und speziell wenn man mit narrow wide Kettenblatt fährt echt unnötig.

Das ist wirklich rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
Ich hatte mit meinem 32er xx1 Blatt nicht mal auf La Palma irgendwelchen Bodenkontakt!

Der Bashguard ist eigentlich auch nur für den äussersten Notfall gedacht (von der Sinnhaftigkeit einen bashguard mit einer Kettenführung zu kombinieren will ich jetzt mal gar nicht anfangen...   )


----------



## enforce (25. Januar 2014)

Eine obere KeFü ist durchaus zu empfehlen. Ich habe schon 2x im Endurorennen die Kette von einem xx1 bzw. RaceFace narrow&wide Kettenblatt abgeworfen. Beides war dann ziemliches gefrickel die Kette zu "entknoten" und wieder aufzulegen. Bashguard oder Taco fahre ich hingegen nicht, obwohl ich auch im alpinen Gelände (S3-S4) mit 36`er KB unterwegs bin. Wenn man da mal aufsitzt, "gleitet" die Kette mit Kettenblatt über die Steine


----------



## overkill_KA (9. März 2015)

Frage zum HDR: (@Stefan H )
Habe aktuell einen X0 Umwerfer dran, der scheint aber mit dem Rahmen zu kollidieren. Komme nicht aufs kleine Kettenblatt runter. Tretlagerspacer ist einer drive-side und einer non-drive-side verbaut.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## Bogie (13. März 2015)

Ich hab einen XT-Umwerfer und mußte den auch leicht mit dem Dremel bearbeiten (abschleifen).


----------



## overkill_KA (14. März 2015)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich hab einen XT-Umwerfer und mußte den auch leicht mit dem Dremel bearbeiten (abschleifen).



echt ärgerlich, will ungern am X0 Umwerfer rumdremeln


----------



## napo (9. Juni 2015)

hallo ... hab mal bei meinem HDR den Hinterbau zerlegt und mir die Lager angeschaut ... Ergebnis: 4 Lager werden getauscht (alle mit dem Wert ab 4). /// Das Lager mit dem Wert 10 bewegt sich nicht mal mehr, die mit dem Wert 1 würde ich als neuwertig einstufen. 

Alle Maße und genauen Bezeichnungen sind im Bild eingetragen, was mir aber sorgen macht sind die vorderen Lager von dem unteren Link, diese sind ohne Bezeichnung und anhand der Abmaßen (26x15x10) sind auch nirgends Lager erhältlich.
Kennt sich jemand mit Industrielager aus (evtl. Sonderbestellung) oder wie ist die Verfügbarkeit von diesen kompletten Links beim Hersteller.

lg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich liebäugele im Winter mit einem Mojo HDR.

Seit ich vor Jahren beim Kauf meines Enduro-Rahmens im Wohnzimmer des VK ein VitaminP sah, ist das im Hinterkopf und will nicht mehr raus...

Leider ist das HD3 optisch nicht meins, obwohl die Rückkehr (?) zu BSA und die geänderte Zugführung plus Flaschenhalter schon ein deutliches Plus ggü dem HDR ist.

Das HDR ist mit der Wahlmöglichkeit zw 26/27.5 eine zukunftssicherere Option als das "alte" HD, ich weine dem Vitamin P zwar eine Träne nach, könnte aber mit dem dunklen Blau gut leben. Federweg geplant eher bei 130/140mm, für gröberes bleibt mein Enduro mit 160/170mm an Bord. Sprich, es soll ein spritziges AM/Trailbike mit max 2.3er Reifen und ohne Bikepark-Allüren werden...

Zu meinen Fragen:

1. würde wg vorhandener Teile zunächst mit 27.5 Gabel und 26" LRS planen. Ist das sinnvoll fahrbar vom Hinterbau her? Die unterschiedlichen FW von 26 und 27.5 haben sich mir hier nicht wirklich erschlossen...wann habe ich 130 und wann 160?

2. Hat jemand ein Foto gesichtet mit blauem Rahmen und weißer Pike? Ggf noch mit weißen Felgen?

3. hat das HDR ein Loch für Stealth-Sattelstützen oder eine Freigabe für Selbst-Bohren/Händlermontage?

5. gibt es ein Crash-Replacement?

6. Falls es mich so richtig reitet... Kann bzw darf man eine Lefty einbauen?

Das wäre es fürs erste, vielen Dank schon einmal!

Schönen Gruss


----------



## enforce (17. November 2015)

Hey,
ch
also das "alte" HD und das HDR sind mal die selben Rahmen. Die Mould ist, wo beide aufgebaut/Laminiert wurden sind die selben. Einzige Änderungen zwischen den beiden sind:
- neue ISCG Aufnahme
- etwas anderes Herstellungsverfahren, was den Hauptrahmen leichter macht
- etwas anderer Hinterbau mit mehr Reifenfreiheit und mehr Luft bei 142mm Achse

Auch die HD/HDR Version hat ein BSA Innenlager (nur beim Ripley der ersten Version wurde ein Pressfit Innenlager verbaut)

Um ein HDR 27'5" fit zu bekommen, musst du die Chips tauschen und einen kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen. Damit bekommst du automatisch weniger Federweg und mehr Platz für den großen Reifen. Selbiges gab es auch als 140mm Version schon beim HD. Einzig der Hinterbau schränkt hier die Verwendung von dicken 27,5" Reifen ein. Normale 2,35" Einions passen auch in 27,5".

Ich besitze auch noch ein HD und bin von einer 180'er Gabel auf eine 650B Pike gewechselt, welche ich mit 26" Laufrad und Winkelsteuersatz fahre. Das geht wunderbar und nimmt dem Rad nichts vom verspielten Charakter. Bei derben DH Geballer liegt das Rad jetzt schön stabil und die Überschlaggefühle beim Vertriden sind auch weniger geworden.

Weder das HD noch das HDR haben ein Loch für eine Stellt Sattelstütze. Eine Freigabe zum Loch bohren gibt es nicht. Ich fahre mit einer LEV und umgehe so das Lasso.

Ein Crash Replacement gibt es nicht, allerdings denke ich, dass Stefan von Tricycle für gute Ibis Kunden mal ein günstigeres Neubike in Rücksprache mit Ibis US anbieten kann.

Gegen den Einbau einer Lefty spricht technisch nichts. Allerdings würde ich ein so potentes Rad nie mit so etwas verunstalten.

Für deinen oben beschriebenen Einsatzbereich würde ich aber mal ein Ripley mit 140mm Gabel in Betracht ziehen. Seitdem  ich eins im Keller habe, fahre ich so gut wie kein anderes mehr. Für mich ist das Teil, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2015)

ok,
das beantwortet schon einige Fragen, besten Dank dafür!

Da man dann zwei verschiedene Dämpfer braucht, würde ich wohl lieber direkt auf 27,5 gehen, da ich sonst zweimal Geld ausgeben muss.

Fotos habe ich im amerikanischen Forum einige gefunden, weiße Gabel wird es wohl nicht werden 

Mit 29er kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, wird mir zu lang, wir haben einiges an engen Serpentinen hier, die mit 29er echt schwierig werden. Vor dem Kauf teste ich aber mal noch ein Banshee in 29"...

Schade, in US gab es ja netten Ausverkauf der 2014er HDRs für 1600USD, da war ich aber zu spät (und Zollproblematik usw, ja, ich weiß...  ).

Nun denn, wenn jemand vorhat, ein HDR in blau und Größe L zu verkaufen (nur Rahmen), dann bitte gerne Bescheid geben. 

Besten Dank und schöne Grüße
C.


----------

